# Aquatic growth ID and help



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My cousin has a pond which has good depth up to 15 feet. The water is clear and the pond is surrounded with cattails 80%. He is wanting to eliminate some of the weeds as all of the shoreline is covered up pretty good. He realizes that he doesn't want to eliminate all the weeds( probably impossible anyways), but he does want about 50% removed/ treated. Around the shoreline appears to be long leaf pondweed( at least that is what one of my friends called it.) The stuff he really wants to work on is unidentified. I think it is hornwort. Here are a couple of pics. I will try to get some pics of the pond here shortly and I will add them to this thread as well. Any suggestions and questions are appreciated.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are more pictures. What can we do to eliminate some of the weeds without harming the fish too much.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Your right about the pondweed and that will probably be a tough one to get rid of. The other looks to be either milfoil or coontail. I'm no expert on them but there are sites that will help you identify the plants and tell you what you can do to manage them.... but i have to say, looks like a great frog bite in the making!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The frog bite is good, but that is about the only bait you can toss. A frog or weightless Senko.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Coontail and American Pondweed. Get yourself some Reward and Cutrine to treat the pond with. I'de HIGHLY caution against going out there and treating the entire pond. It looks like a substantial infestation and treating that much growth could possibly cause a fish kill from an oxygen drop.

Worse case senario, cut the pond into quarters and treat each indivdual area every 2 weeks. Will take 2 months to treat the entire pond but this will be the safest route. Typically speaking coontail needs two good shots of Reward/Cutrine mix to really knock it out as it typically refoliates from the tips after the initial treatment.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Kevin get Kasey to rake it out of there for ya! You can find good yard rakes at any garden center!


----------

